# Slicers



## navyjeremy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I am getting ready to start making my own bacon and I am looking at getting a slicer.  Just wondering what kind y'all use and the pro's and con's of each.

Thanks in advance

Jeremy


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a little reading for ya I found using the handy dandy search tool!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Slicers+

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

If you want to slice bacon without cutting it in half first you will have to get a slicer with at least a 10" blade, a 12" is even better.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 20, 2011)

It depends on how much slicing you intend to do.  You can get an inexpensive model (under $100) if using it for just your family.  Like Smokin Al said the smaller models will require you to cut your bacon in half before slicing.    Most  important thing about slicing bacon is that the bacon has to be very firm, an hour or two in the freezer helps with that.

Cabellas is running some sales right now on decent slicers for Black Friday, you may want to check them out.


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 22, 2011)

Get a good quality commercial unit...don't waste your time or money on china junk at WalMart...buy a used one from Craigslist. I have a 12" 1/2 HP Anvil I paid $250 for it...it weighs 80 pounds. And I'll tell you that 12" is the minimum I'd buy if I was doing bacon.


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought the cabelja commercial unit dont waste ur money on it .

Take ur time like they said an look on craigslist.


----------



## big casino (Dec 23, 2011)

great Idea I never think of craigslist


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 23, 2011)

Big Casino said:


> great Idea I never think of craigslist



Look for Berkel, Hobart and Anvil...all commercial slicers. Make sure you have a place to store it...may want to pickup a rolling cart that will keep you from having to lift it...mine weighs 80 pounds.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2011)

I tried the less expensive route.

I make a lot of bacon and lunch meat.

I ended up with a Berkel off Craigslist for 300 bucks.

It is awesome!!








Also..we have a vendor that a few of us have used to get bags for our vac sealing machines.

They sell slicers too.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Meat-Slicers_c76.htm

  Craig


----------



## eman (Dec 23, 2011)

cgaengineer said:


> Get a good quality commercial unit...don't waste your time or money on china junk at WalMart...buy a used one from Craigslist. I have a 12" 1/2 HP Anvil I paid $250 for it...it weighs 80 pounds. And I'll tell you that 12" is the minimum I'd buy if I was doing bacon.




good advice, but don't expect to find a deal like This one.

 Most commercial slicers that are worth owning go used on CL for $750 up to  $1200 for an automatic slicer.

Theses slicers sell new retail for up to $8000.


----------

